# Leck in GFK Teichschale



## Ingrid47 (5. Apr. 2017)

so nun hab ich auch ein Problem mit meinem Teich, besser gesagt Teichschale. Vor 2 Jahren hatte ich (durch mein Verschulden) eine Bruchstelle, kleinen Riss, in der GFK Schale. Den habe ich mit Glasfaser und Polyesterharz (nicht Epoxid) großflächig geflickt und er war auch dicht. Jetzt nach der Frostperiode leckt er wieder, auch an derselben Stelle. Die Firma bei der ich das letzte Material gekauft habe (Bootsbaufirma) sagte mir dass ich nicht ein zweites Mal mit demselben Material arbeiten könne, sondern muss jetzt Epoxid nehmen, was wohl auch ohne Glasfaser gehen würde, dafür aber den Punkt genau treffen müsste, was aber ein Problem wäre da ich nur in etwas vermuten kann wo die Stelle ist. Mein Mann meint nun ganz und gar die Schale mit Folie auszulegen da sonst die Gefahr besteht das wir nach einiger Zeit wieder ein Leck haben könnten und dann die Mühe wieder von vorn anfängt. Jetzt ist das Wasser aus dem Teich geschöpft da ich die Gelegenheit genutzt habe ihn auch gleich gründlich zu reinigen.

Was meinen die Fachleute ?
Anbei ein aktuelles Foto, rechts zu sehen wo repariert worden ist, da ist er noch nicht ganz leer.


----------



## supmo1969 (5. Apr. 2017)

Hi
die Stelle muss gut trocken sein. Dann gut anschließen. Mit Glasfaser und PolyesterHarz einlaminieren und anschließend mit Topcoat versiegeln, da Polyester selbst nicht dicht wird.
Gruß Guido


----------



## groecamp (6. Apr. 2017)

Mal ganz ehrlich gesagt.... der Bootsbauer sollte sich einen neuen Job suchen...jeder Karoserie- und Modellbauer haut mehrere Schichten drauf....


----------



## Ingrid47 (6. Apr. 2017)

supmo1969 schrieb:


> Hi
> die Stelle muss gut trocken sein. Dann gut anschließen. Mit Glasfaser und PolyesterHarz einlaminieren und anschließend mit Topcoat versiegeln, da Polyester selbst nicht dicht wird.
> Gruß Guido


danke Guido für Deine Antwort, wie oben geschrieben habe ich ja mit Polyesterharz + Mehrfachschicht Glasfaser gearbeitet, allerdings nicht versiegelt (wohl mein Fehler) . Meine Frage, da seit Kurzem kein Polyesterharz (lt. Gesetz) mehr verkauft werden darf, wie kann ich Epoxid oder Ähnliches darauf noch einmal verarbeiten ? Meine allerletzte Option wäre die Schale mit Folie auszulegen da ich es optisch nicht leiden mag.
Auf dem Foto sieht man den Bereich den ich repariert habe, leider kann man jetzt nicht sehen wo genau das Leck unter dem Stück ist, also muss ich diese gesamte Fläche noch einmal reparieren.


----------



## Ingrid47 (6. Apr. 2017)

groecamp schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich gesagt.... der Bootsbauer sollte sich einen neuen Job suchen...jeder Karoserie- und Modellbauer haut mehrere Schichten drauf....




Sorry es ist keine Bootsbaufirma, sondern sie beliefern überwiegend diese Sparte (Polyesterharze Rüegg ) und mehrere Schichten habe ich ja gemacht, war auch mir so gesagt worden.


----------



## supmo1969 (6. Apr. 2017)

Hi Ingrid,
die defekte Stelle gut anschleifen und trocken muss sie sein.
Bei Epoxi keine Glasfasermatten sondern Glasfasergewebe verwenden.
Genaues Mischungverhältnis beachten.
Epoxid braucht nicht extra versiegelt werden. Kannst danach noch eine Deckschicht in Wunschfarbe mit Harz und Pigmenten aufbringen.
Gutes Gelingen Guido


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Apr. 2017)

Trocknen, anschleifen, reinigen, 1..2 Lagen Matte mit Epoxyd drüber....kurz anschleifen und 1 dünne Schicht Topcoat anschließend drüber.
Ohne Endbeschichtung Risiko, dass durch Fasern sich Wasser ins Gewebe zieht und es fault.

Du kannst auch abschließend einfach mit reinem Epox einmal drüberstreichen und gut.
Nachteil: Epox ist ggf. recht dünnflüssig (kann man aber andicken mit Anstellmittel- so weißes Pulver) und nicht UV- stabilisiert....
Es gibt aber auch UV- stabile lösemittelfreie Harzmischungen.
Ich habe mein Epox bei harzprofi24 oder so ähnlich gekauft...3...2...1

Arbeitsschutz beachten...Brille...Handschuhe ..Hautschutzcreme


----------



## groecamp (6. Apr. 2017)

Meine Erfahrungen sind... Topcoat dichtet auf die Dauer nicht ab... wichtig bei der Verarbeitung ist gutes Werkszeug... ganz wichtig ist eine Entlüftungswalze zu benutzen um Hohlräume zu beseitigen...wenn es richtig gemacht wird, dann ist es nachher auch 100% dicht... nur mit Pinsel drauf rumtupfen bringt nicht viel ...


----------



## Ingrid47 (7. Apr. 2017)

DANKE !!! 
Ihr seit mir Eine riesengroße Hilfe mit Euren Tipps und werde sie 1:1 umsetzen. Mit einer Rolle/Walze habe ich damals gearbeitet, aber es war doch recht mühsam denn das Harz klebte immer mal wieder an der Rolle fest und die Glasfasermatte hob sich dann ab obwohl ich mehre Schichten gemacht habe. Aber versiegelt habe ich es nicht, war wohl ein Fehler  

Werde heute mich mal direkt mit einer Bootsbaufirma in Verbindung setzen damit die mir auch das richtige, von Euch vorgeschlagene, Material verkaufen. Hat mich eine halbe schlaflose Nacht gekostet und schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt die Schale rauszureißen, aber ich liege ihn so wie er ist denn Folie mag ich nicht leiden, dann hätte ich das Loch (oh je) zugeschüttet.

herzlichen Dank für die Tipps

Ingrid


----------



## groecamp (7. Apr. 2017)

Ingrid47 schrieb:


> mühsam denn das Harz klebte immer mal wieder an der Rolle fest und die Glasfasermatte hob sich dann ab obwohl ich mehre Schichten gemacht habe


deshalb hab ich ja gesagt...es gibt spezielle Entlüftungsrollen um das zu verhindern... also keine Schaumstoffrollen...da bleibt wirklich alles hängen, und somit kriegst du die Undichtigkeiten hin...
guckst du: https://www.fiberglas-discount.de/entlueftungsroller


----------



## Ingrid47 (7. Apr. 2017)

ah - danke, noch ein Fehler von mir

LG Ingrid


----------



## supmo1969 (7. Apr. 2017)

Vielleicht macht es Sinn die ganze Teichschale dann noch mal komplett mit Topcoat zu überziehen, wenn man schon mal dabei ist.


----------

